# drug and physical test



## Nitro23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, I just received an email from Amtrak letting me know I have been invited to attend an information session regarding the ins and outs of the job.

They explained to me that after this I will be required to take a strength and agility test sometime next week

My question is....What is involved in the strength and agility test? Also, do they administer the drug screen at the same time or is that after the interview? I have been an occasional user of marijuana and I have since stopped but I am still nervous about it showing up on a drug test. What kind of drug test does Amtrak administer, is it a urine or hair sample?

Please reply back to me I need to know if both the physical and drug test are administered at the same time.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ill put it this way. If you've used in the past 90 days. Don't show up. They will test urine and take hair. Hair shows 90 days of prior use. I also suggest that if you really want to work on the rails that you never use again. Drug tests are random. Any trace amounts your gone.


----------



## Nitro23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you for your response. So it is a hair analysis? I haven't used in about 2 months so not exactly 90 days but close. I am definitely done for good as a career with the railway is what I want. Is the drug screen the same time as the strength and agility test?


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 13, 2014)

That I don't know.


----------



## Triley (Dec 14, 2014)

This website has info on pretty much exactly what to expect for the strength and agility test. The drug test and medical exam will probably follow the interview, at least that's how it happened for me. Was just a urine sample for me, however I do believe I read it was suppose to be both urine and hair sample.


----------



## Big Iron (Dec 14, 2014)

Wal-Mart sells urine and hair follicle testing kits. The hair test needs to be sent to a lab so don't know if there is enough time


----------



## Triley (Dec 14, 2014)

Big Iron said:


> Wal-Mart sells urine and hair follicle testing kits. The hair test needs to be sent to a lab so don't know if there is enough time


The testing is done at a doctor's office, not by Amtrak. While they're waiting on the medical results they're also doing the background check, so there would be time.


----------



## ne train (Dec 15, 2014)

It is probably not hair. Urine tests can be done in most offices quickly and easily, hair tests are more expensive.

I wouldn't worry about it. But you can also research some vitamins to take, B 12 I think, to help you pass the test.


----------



## andersone (Dec 15, 2014)

my favorite drug test story

I had a kidney stone, and they gave me two shots of morphine in the emergency room

next day I get called for a random urine test

results were perfect.

so much for quality control

(morphine should have showed up for a month)


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2014)

Acela150 said:


> Hair shows 90 days of prior use.


Get a hair cut so that the 90+ day old part of the hair shaft is clipped away?


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 15, 2014)

Guest said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Hair shows 90 days of prior use.
> ...


They will take hair from any place of the body. And I mean any where. If you can't provide hair and it's required. It's considered a failure to provide a sample and your out of a job.


----------

